# Milbro plane information



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I purchased this plane on ebay. I bought it because it was advertised as an aluminum plane, and I love my Stanley A5. Someday I'll buy an A4, but they are a bit pricey. Other than materials and the cap, its almost identical to a Stanley. The frog is like a Stanley and is metal. The base seems to be some kind of aluminum, it looks like aluminum, but is heavy. This plane weights just as much as my Stanley #4. The knob and tote are also "aluminum" looking but heavy. A magnet does not stick.

Its not what I expected, but since I paid about $17 with shipping, I'll just restore it up and use it.

I also can't find anything on Milbro. The plane says "Made in England" on the base. Anybody know anything about these. An internet search has brought me nothing.










I'm sure once restored it will be a great user.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Metal totes? That's a cool little plane. The flip lock on the lever cap looks a little different than the Stanleys. This is really intriguing. It's the first I've heard of this brand.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

its in the evapo-rust as we speak. I need to fly on Saturday morning, so I'm hoping to get it restored before that. I'm not all that optimistic though. The metal is strange to me. I expected this plane to be light like the aluminum Stanley's, but it's not at all. I'm stumped.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Try a magnet on it yet ?
As in on the body ? I see you checked the tote and knob that way.
Seems to me I have some carving chisels that are the same brand, but I think they were Spanish in origin.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Yes, a magnet does NOT stick on the body.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess it's some kind of alloy. I don't know anything about metallurgy but perhaps it IS aluminum alloy, just with more of the heavy stuff. I'm sure someone knows. It's cool, anyhow.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Be interesting as well to see what happens in the evaporust..


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I did some looking on the internet as well. I saw quite a few for sale, but no company info.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^imagine his surprise, Glen, if it was GONE! Evaporated!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Better than emasculated tho..
;-}


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So after clean up.



























I was again disappointed during the restore. Certain things like the lateral lever adjustment is plastic. With the "aluminum like" sole, it definitely wouldn't be an every day user, I think it would wear quickly. The knob was made in 3 pieces, so polishing it was a pain(at one point I thought about painting the stupid thing). The tote didn't like to seat properly going back on. At one point I almost threw it aside.

I was however pleasantly surprised when I tested it. It handles extremely nice. It seem to "smooth" really well. Holding it seems awkward and out of balance until its on the wood. Then it seems to know what its suppose to do. So it has won itself a test period. I'll hang it beside the rest, and see how it goes.










Good points
It didn't evaporate in the evapo-rust.
The aluminum like handle and knob is cool. (not as cool as rosewood, but different).
It polishes shiny. Shiny distracts certain people. 
It seems to work extremely well (much to my pleasant surprise).

So here are the bad points:
Its made from an aluminum like metal, so it dings and scratches (and will wear) faster than a "normal" plane.
The cap iron is made of the same material, so I had to "spring" it back to hold the iron.
It polishes shiny. Shiny distracts certain people. (me)
It makes my 6th #4.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hard to argue with those shavings, though! We'll see how straight they are after a few more of those "blues", you rascals.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

But shiny is pretty !
Don that's a great addition to any plane collection, a looker and a doer.
You might try AutoSol on it, it's a German made metal polish generaly sold in auto suply stores although Lee Valley has now added it as well.
I used it on the aluminum window frames on my travel trailer at least 10 years ago. And after that amount of time on the road and siting through hot summers and freezing winters they're still shiny ..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I use Autosol on my Tormek's leather strop. It's good stuff.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Autosol. Thanks. I'll pick some up.


----------



## ssb (Mar 21, 2017)

I heard (and maybe wrong) that these were made in here in England just after the war, from the surplus alloy.
Guessing they didn't make too many of them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've seen a few Milbro's since, but never one with this metal (whatever it was) I wish I would have kept it.


----------



## Carl01473 (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's my milbro, nice and shiny


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe ask Paul Sellers about the MILBRO line of planes?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I can see when you replace rosewood with solid aluminum, weight adds up. Looks like the handle is cast as part of the plane body.


----------

